# Avatar requests



## dragonflie

I think someone else had a thread up in the recent past, but I cannot find it anymore.

In any case, I'm offering to make a few for those who want them.  Here are some examples of the ones I've done (including the one I'm using currently). 

































Computer wallpaper, shrunk to smaller size of course for posting reasons: 










These were all done using _my own images, _so same rules apply for anyone else who wants one. I will not use software to edit images that do not belong to you.

They were all done using open source free software, called Paint.net. Depending on the complexity; I can have them done in a few hours, or a few days. Alpha masking takes quite some time to get right (lots of masking in my current avatar). And I can really only alpha mask images that are very clear; the fuzzier it is the less I can do with them, at least in that regard.

If you are interested, please post one (or more, if you want different layers as in my avatar) of your best photos, along with your desired colors, whether you want something more realistic or more abstract, as in pencil drawings or pastels, or ink drawings (these are ALL plugins with paint.net, no freehand). Also post whether you want the name of the fish in it, or your login name, or anything else you can think of that you want included.

Depending on the complexity of them, some of these can take alot of time; so please be patient if you are interested.  Oh, and of course it's first come first served.  I will do my best to get them done as quickly as I can, but I do have a 7 year old. :lol: 

Photo editing is a fun hobby for me. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## MaggieLynn

Can you do one of my fred???


----------



## dragonflie

Certainly, any specifications on how you'd like it?


----------



## obiwansolo18

Can you do something with this? It be cool, with the girl infront of pink plant.


----------



## dragonflie

Maggielynn:

Used my imagination, since you didn't say whether you wanted colors or what name to use.  

Should be good to go, I kept it at 200x200 and less than 24.4 kb (which are the requirements if I recall).









*to everyone, remember the clearer the fish the more options there are!  Alpha masks and pastes are more doable if the fishie has clear edges around it; and there are no obstructions in front of it.

This is what is possible when the images are clear:

Original:









Created with mask:


----------



## dragonflie

Obiwan..sure hope you like pink!


----------



## TequilatheBetta

Dragonflie, you're AMAZING! Please do mine.... looking for a good picture... I'll be right back.


----------



## dragonflie

Thank you, and no problem! Be sure to give me as much information as you can so I don't end up making something you won't like.


----------



## TequilatheBetta

Could you do this one? I know it's not the clearest picture ever, but it's the best I can do with my crappy camera. Plus Zircon (the fish) likes posing for pictures! 
Could you crop it and make it smaller (obviously ) and... idk. You can do whatever you like with it, but I think it would look nice like the sort of of thing you did with buttercup, but instead of the leaves, the fish is coloured.
If you don't want to it that way, then you don't have to, but I know it'll turn out awesome anyway 

EDIT: DANG, WRONG PICTURE!


----------



## TequilatheBetta

Haha sorry, this is the right picture..








THIRD edit. You can do whichever you like, or whichever's easier


----------



## obiwansolo18

dragonflie said:


> Obiwan..sure hope you like pink!
> 
> View attachment 33908


i like that a lot, thanks


----------



## dragonflie

TequilatheBetta said:


> Haha sorry, this is the right picture..
> 
> 
> THIRD edit. You can do whichever you like, or whichever's easier


Sure thing, Let me see what I can do.  The brighter he is the better it will turn out; do you have a larger version of the picture you currently have as your avatar? I can brighten the ones you have but there will be at least a little loss of detail. But in the meantime let me see what I can do.

*actually nm on that, I have a few ideas let me play around with it first


----------



## TequilatheBetta

Okay, looking forward to it .
And yes I do actually, in my album. But it's pretty blurry..
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2486&pictureid=16859


----------



## dragonflie

Oh my, are crowntails hard to cut out!

I cut the better lighted fish into the pic you liked better.  

I saved the project before I added the deco (like the border and the print), and saved the mask, so if you want anything changed, let me know.


----------



## betta lover1507

can you do lunar?:








if you have time i will appreciate it thx if you can=]]


----------



## TequilatheBetta

dragonflie said:


> Oh my, are crowntails hard to cut out!
> 
> I cut the better lighted fish into the pic you liked better.
> 
> I saved the project before I added the deco (like the border and the print), and saved the mask, so if you want anything changed, let me know.
> 
> View attachment 34015


 Wow- thanks! That's awesome!  I'm going to post it in my album, is that okay?


----------



## dragonflie

Of course, these are all for fun on my part.


----------



## dragonflie

Just downloaded a couple new plugins for my program, so I was messing around with them. I made yours a bit more abstract, please let me know if you don't like it.


----------



## Shimizoki

OHHHHHH fancy pants. Could you give Alpha a shot? Let your creative juices flow.


----------



## dragonflie

Sorry that it is just his butt, but they do have beautiful butts! I also thought it made for a pretty neat focus.


----------



## Shimizoki

Ohhhhhh I dont care if its just his butt, Its very pretty.


----------



## cuttlefish120

dragon plie wold you mind doing my kato?i don't really have a care what size it is or what color the words are or... whatever


----------



## dragonflie




----------



## dragonflie

Maggielynn: I wasn't really digging the first one I made of fred, and I hadn't heard any feedback so I figured it was safe to make a new one.  If there's anything you want changed let me know.


----------



## cuttlefish120

thx for the avatar dragonflie ( yay spelled it right this time! )


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Could you please do one of my 'momma's boy' Kai?


----------



## dragonflie

Arashi Takamine said:


> Could you please do one of my 'momma's boy' Kai?


I mean absolutely no offense by this; but do you have a better pic? I can't do much with this one except turn it into a oil painting.


----------



## dragonflie

I have this one..for now. It is more basic than I would like, but there is little for me to manipulate. 









If you get another pic up I'd be happy to do another.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

dragonflie said:


> I have this one..for now. It is more basic than I would like, but there is little for me to manipulate.
> 
> View attachment 34079
> 
> 
> If you get another pic up I'd be happy to do another.


I'll try to find a better pic. His 'brother' is easier to photograph then Kai. He swims so fast. I love it though it looks great. Thanks.

Um here's a different pic if it's okay...Could you please make this into a wallpaper?












Is this one better?


----------



## betta lover1507

thank you soo much he is so cute x3


----------



## dragonflie

Ok Arashi, think I got it under control, lol.

He ended up making a pretty cute avatar I think, so feel free to use whichever you like better. 









I'll admit I hadn't planned on doing any wallpapers..they are generally very time consuming. But I got inspired, so here it is.


----------



## dragonflie

If y'all hadn't noticed I'm completely obsessed with the water reflection effect. :roll:


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Could you pretty please do Bruce?
Use whichever picture will work best for you!


----------



## CodeRed

I can't resist  Think you can do something here?


----------



## dragonflie

HelloThere123Betta: made yours a little on the abstract side too. As before, I saved the project, so it can be changed if needed.


----------



## dragonflie

CodeRed said:


> I can't resist  Think you can do something here?


 great pic, I'll get right on it!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

ooooh! Thanks a ton! that was quick!


----------



## Arashi Takamine

dragonflie said:


> Ok Arashi, think I got it under control, lol.
> 
> He ended up making a pretty cute avatar I think, so feel free to use whichever you like better.
> 
> View attachment 34085
> 
> 
> I'll admit I hadn't planned on doing any wallpapers..they are generally very time consuming. But I got inspired, so here it is.
> 
> View attachment 34086


 I love them both! Thanks so much!


----------



## Betta Newbie22

Oh I cant resist these look to cool Would you please Do one of my Boy Damien?


----------



## dragonflie

I think his tail made for a beautiful background.  Yes, that big blue thing...that is just part of his tail lol.


----------



## CodeRed

Ffff- I love it!! Soon as I'm on a regular computer I'll set it up! Thanks a ton


----------



## dragonflie

Betta Newbie: this guy was a bit tough to work with, but I did the best I could! If you get anymore clearer pics, please do let me know and I'll see if I can't make another.


----------



## betta lover1507

sorry to bother you but would you mind doing straw berry?? ( i feel am asking for to much =[) here is a pic:








thanks if you can =]]


----------



## Betta Newbie22

Thanks dragonflie It looks cool ill try to see if i can get a better picture sometime. Thanks soo Much!


----------



## dragonflie




----------



## betta lover1507

i love it!! thank you =D


----------



## caitic10

Would you be willing to make one of my new betta when I get him/her in the next week or so?


----------



## GunsABlazin

Would it be possible to get Graphite and Rorschach in the same one? 
If yes, then id like green Text please. 
If not...then text for Graphite purple.


----------



## dragonflie

Graphite is the first one, yes?

Give me a bit of time on this, still waking up for the day.  I'll probably work on it a little later.

Oh, and to put both in; either, one will be peeking in to the frame (like maybe just his head, depending on what works), or maybe a semi-transparent shadow effect in a different layer, so if you have preferences on which one you want to be the "main" or standout pic, let me know.


----------



## dragonflie

I chose the clearer picture for the foreground, I hope that's ok.  And the green I tried to make a similar tone to the colors in your fish.


----------



## GunsABlazin

wow! thats so cool!


----------



## dragonflie

caitic10 said:


> Would you be willing to make one of my new betta when I get him/her in the next week or so?


Sure, just post the best pic (or more) you can grab when you get him.


----------



## caitic10

I managed to get a few pics...nothing special though. Here are a few, use what you think is the best one:




























Could you please make two avatars? One saying 'caitic10' and one saying 'Caiti'?


----------



## dragonflie

Last couple days have been busy for me, I will get to it as soon as I can.


----------



## caitic10

Thanks!


----------



## dragonflie




----------



## MaggieLynn

dragonflie said:


> Certainly, any specifications on how you'd like it?


Sorry this is late, just his name is good


----------



## caitic10

Thanks!


----------



## Sweeda88

I'd LOVE for something to be done with Data. I'd like cool effects. Whatever you want to do is fine. I don't know anything about photo editing. This is one of my favorite pics. I'm sorry, I guess you'll have to re-size it.


----------



## HarlequinBBRM

If you are still doing the avis, could you do one of my betta?
And could you add his name (Sebastian) to the pic, and do the layering effect like yours with these two pictures (the first one and either the 2nd or 3rd one)?

Any style that you think would work for his would be awesome, I just want his colours to stand out as much as they do in real life.

If you need anything else let me know! Feel free to flip photos as needed and more pics are in my album on my profile if any other picture strike your fancy!

Thanks!








AND








OR


----------



## dragonflie

Yes I'm still doing them, just not getting them done nearly as fast, I'll get to it as soon as I can.


----------



## dragonflie

Maggielynn: here is my 3rd attempt to make something I'm satisfied with; I hope you like orange.


----------



## kasai0816

**

I just wante to let you know that I love your work


----------



## dragonflie

Thank you. 

Sweeda: I had a vision of nearly black and white for this one, hope you like it.


----------



## Sweeda88

That's adorable! Thank you!


----------



## TwilightNite

You are doing amazing with this, could you do one of Angel?
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2219&pictureid=15034
I am sorry I could only get the link to appear.


----------



## dragonflie

TwilightNite said:


> You are doing amazing with this, could you do one of Angel?
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2219&pictureid=15034
> I am sorry I could only get the link to appear.


Sure, dreaming one up for Harlequin, I'll get on yours after.


----------



## metalbetta

These are pretty epic. Can't think of what photo I'd want to use though!


----------



## dragonflie

@metalbetta: Thanks. 

Harlequin: This one has been stumping me a bit. I tried resizing, mirror imaging, etc. to get a couple pics that would look "right" in more than one layer, but it just wasn't jiving. So instead I focused on the colors in his tail; since you said you wanted them to stand out.

Hope this is ok for now, if not I can make some adjustments.


----------



## HarlequinBBRM

dragonflie said:


> @metalbetta: Thanks.
> 
> Harlequin: This one has been stumping me a bit. I tried resizing, mirror imaging, etc. to get a couple pics that would look "right" in more than one layer, but it just wasn't jiving. So instead I focused on the colors in his tail; since you said you wanted them to stand out.
> 
> Hope this is ok for now, if not I can make some adjustments.
> 
> View attachment 34781


It's awesome! Thanks so much! It probably would have helped if he would just stay still for 5 freaking seconds, but every time I go to take a picture, he shows me his butt XD


----------



## dragonflie

HarlequinBBRM said:


> It's awesome! Thanks so much! It probably would have helped if he would just stay still for 5 freaking seconds, but every time I go to take a picture, he shows me his butt XD


LOL I totally understand. I did take a peek in your album, and lo and behold the one I wanted to use was the one where his head was in the corner lol.


----------



## TwilightNite

@dragonflie, Thanks, I can't wait to see it! =D


----------



## DNangel

could you make one of mine o: i'd really appreciate it I: I: . Ill put pic below o: .









I don't really want anything in specific just anything you think would make a good avi o:
, but i'd like the colors to be like pink,red,blue, and white (any shade).


----------



## MaggieLynn

:welldone: i love it!!!


----------



## tokala

Oh dragonflie- these are so cool!! Thanks for sharing your art with everyone! If you have time, could you do one of Raven? All I have so far is his AB photo.Thank you!


----------



## MaggieLynn

also i apologize i havent been on much and didnt see the first two you made untill now when i looked though the thread again, I dont know how i missed them. They are all good


----------



## dragonflie

Sorry I haven't been plugging these out as quickly as I want guys, I haven't been feeling well the last couple of days so I haven't spent as much time in my computer chair.

Tokala-while that is a very beautiful pic, because it wasn't taken by you I cannot in good faith edit it, as it is someone else's art that I do not have permission to use. I'm not going anywhere, so take your time and get a good pic of your own and I'd be happy to do that one.


----------



## dragonflie

Just wanted to let everyone know I haven't forgotten about you. This weekend was busy for me; school starts in a week and had to get my son uniforms and all that good stuff.


----------



## dragonflie

twilightnite said:


> you are doing amazing with this, could you do one of angel?
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2219&pictureid=15034
> i am sorry i could only get the link to appear.


----------



## dragonflie




----------



## TwilightNite

Omg, dragonflie! That is so good thank you so much!


----------



## dragonflie

TwilightNite said:


> Omg, dragonflie! That is so good thank you so much!


You're welcome! :-D


----------



## TwilightNite

Ok, how can I get it to be my avatar? I am having trouble with that.


----------



## dragonflie

TwilightNite said:


> Ok, how can I get it to be my avatar? I am having trouble with that.


go to quick links and edit..options? I think. then go to the left side and click "edit avatar." there should be a window near the bottom to upload from your computer (right click the image I posted and save it somewhere on your hard drive first). then find the file, click save changes, and it should upload.


----------



## TwilightNite

Ok, thanks


----------



## dragonflie

You get it figured out?


----------



## DNangel

THANKS SO MUCH!  really great


----------



## tokala

dragonflie said:


> Tokala-while that is a very beautiful pic, because it wasn't taken by you I cannot in good faith edit it, as it is someone else's art that I do not have permission to use. I'm not going anywhere, so take your time and get a good pic of your own and I'd be happy to do that one.


I totally understand! The little guy just came in today- if you have time, here is a picture of my own. And if not, no worries! I just love looking at your art


----------



## dragonflie

No problem, I will get to it as soon as I can.  Beautiful pic by the way!


----------



## dragonflie

FYI to everyone: I'm going to start putting these in my photobucket album and linking to them, so please save to your computer somewhere and upload, or save it to your own image hosting account.  There is no guarantee I will save these at my photobucket forever, so you don't have to worry about the links becoming broken save them elsewhere before you use them.


----------



## tokala

Omg i love it soooo much! Thank you thank you thank you!! :d <3


----------



## Aquarianblue

*Could you do me one?*

Hey Dragonflie,

I was wondering if you'd be willing to do an avatar for me? I'm not sure if I want one of my boys done, or one of my girls. >< you pick. I just know you do good work, and look fwd to seeing what comes of this. Just pick from these. I don't care which one you wanna do. And thank you! :-D


----------



## dragonflie

Sure thing, not quite awake yet so maybe sometime a bit later.


----------



## Aquarianblue

dragonflie said:


> Sure thing, not quite awake yet so maybe sometime a bit later.


Yay! sounds great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## dragonflie




----------



## Flaretacious

If you have time to do him that would be awesome, don't worry I am very patient.


----------



## dragonflie

I'm sorry I haven't done this yet, the last couple of days have been busy for me. 

In the meantime, do you have another picture of him, where he is a bit bigger in the frame?


----------



## Aquarianblue

*TY!*

Hey Dragon! I just wanted to say I <3 the avatar of Garnet you made for me. So thank you so very much! I hope you have a good one.


----------



## Sweeda88

I'd love another one when you have time. This picture is of Sequin, my favorite boy. I love his flareness. I'd love the word RAWR! in the picture. I'd love the colors enhanced.


----------



## dragonflie

Sure thing, I'll try to work on these some time tomorrow.


----------



## Sweeda88

Cool! =D


----------



## Flaretacious

hope this one is better for you, sorry I haven't been on in a couple of days.


----------



## dragonflie

Yes, I'll give it my best shot to use both in some way, thanks.


----------



## dragonflie

Couldn't fit the words on the way I wanted, so I elected to just use graphics.


----------



## dragonflie

Sweeda-

I couldn't cut him out really, because some of his fins are hidden; so I tried to bring his red out a bit more and blur the background a bit. Hope you still like it.


----------



## Sweeda88

I love it! It looks perfect, thank you! =D


----------



## Flaretacious

dragonflie said:


> Couldn't fit the words on the way I wanted, so I elected to just use graphics.


Thank you I love it...


----------



## bettaluvies

hey there can you do my betta boy, dragon? use whichever pics you want. it would be awesome if you could do more than one av, hell, do as many as you want, if you get inspired that is. otherwise ill be happy with just one... oh could you put (the word) dragon on the top and bettas = luvies on the bottom, or whatever you like, surprise me...


























































just by the way, ur really good at this - talent!

PS: sorry for filling up this thread with my pics...


----------



## Aquarianblue

I think Dragonflie is gonna make a nice avatar out of dragon. And I still have that poem coming for you to. I just love the way he flows..


----------



## bettaluvies

thanks, i tell him you said that... lol


----------



## dragonflie

I wasn't sure if I understood what you wanted on the bottom exactly... (the = sign) so there is one of each of two ways.


----------



## bettaluvies

it looks awesome thanks, the idea of the name is that bettas equal love, so for fun luv, and then luvies


----------



## TielBird101

Hi, if you're not too busy. Do you have any pics of an orange dalmation you could use for one for me? I don't have any pics or fish sadly. If you could make one I'd really appreciate it! Flaretacious suggested you to me. ^.^


----------



## dragonflie

TielBird101 said:


> Hi, if you're not too busy. Do you have any pics of an orange dalmation you could use for one for me? I don't have any pics or fish sadly. If you could make one I'd really appreciate it! Flaretacious suggested you to me. ^.^


I am sorry for the delayed response on this. 

I do not personally have any pictures of that sort of betta, so I'm sorry; I cannot help you with that. If you do end up with any pictures of your own that you have personally taken in the future, feel free to respond to the thread again and I'll see what I can do.

For future requests, to everyone else; I haven't been spending nearly as much time on my computer as I used to, so any requests will likely take much longer than previously. I will still be doing them, but it will probably take days instead of hours.


----------



## TielBird101

Okay, Well thank you very much anyway. ^.^ Keep up the awesome work!


----------

